# Help Coding New Window Regulator Control Module



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

LESSONS LEARNED:

Before replacing the window regulator, perform an Auto-scan and look for the coding value for the existing control module in the Address heading (red text below).


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B51F95CE0C2B0C3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lower window.

Remove existing window regulator and install replacement.

Go back into the same control module section, click on "07-Coding". On the screen below, enter the coding from the original module into the Software Coding field and then click on "Do It!" (0001168 was the coding for the original module. The replacement was coded to 0008336. I changed this to 0001168.)










Activate window switch to raise window until it fully closes (first stops - release switch if holding). Activate switch again in up direction and hold for two seconds. The limits should not be set.



FULL STORY:

I replaced a bad window regulator today and am having some trouble coding the new control module. I got the window to auto roll up and down and stop where it should, but pressing the switch will make the motor try and move the window further. All this does is make the regulator panel flex and put the window glass and regulator mechanism under stress. The other windows will not do the same thing, and I'm hoping the reason is that the module isn't coded yet. I searched around on here, golfmk6.com and Ross-Tech's online manual and Wiki, but came up empty.

If I go into the control module for the door and select coding, the window below pops up (two views, the second has that values for the coding box that also pop up). Autoscan results are also below. See DTC in Address 72.

Can someone provide info for the coding procedure, and if there is anything else that should be done after coding is complete. Do I need to change the coding field? Can I use the existing coding value and just hit "Do It"?

Thanks for any help you can provide.





















VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 (x64)
Data version: 20121223

Saturday,03,August,2013,13:50:21:41396

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: WVWGV7AJ6CWXXXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AS HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 77F79BF1066CF0A0111

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492580FF881006EB92220141B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFF87C1FA44D4C0759

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 7N0-907-426.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001016 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 8005702D1BA23718A0B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A3A90272AC4008800C1700009C44E052186535D8D20E48420240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D7B49D9A4D01AF00BD

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 22091 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA2FS69 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 12345 444 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3F8733D1A6DC08E0191

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0006139D00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME3B081165ZZZS

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME1E217573ZZZY

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME722E5D38ZZZ2

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME23267B6AZZZ$

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME6C2B4128ZZZM

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME02204128ZZZ$

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC HW: 5K0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440KIO0009C
Coding: 108A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 72E1AAE5A50E958826F

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Serial number: 0531130 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 366956F589E6C9A8CA7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 230911F2000997
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B51F99CE0C2B0C3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD132850DDEDD481EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660892798 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 29538D8940589650575

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H33 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8469741
Coding: 04000401040005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 234F9FA12A744C001D9

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 316365E9A888EE909F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D6CFD579ADBB8F43

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32616AE5AD8ED588E6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D6CFD579ADBB8F43

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B51F95CE0C2B0C3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0008336
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B51F95CE0C2B0C3D

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This may sound dumb but I must ask it first.
Do you have an old auto-scan for backup archived in laptop?


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

*Coding rear door module*

The coding for the rear doors modules in most cases is the same so change it to 0001168 (value taken from your module 62) from it's current value of 0008336. Make sure you enter the three zero's before the 1168. Then press "do it"

You will then have to teach the window mechanism it's limits by holding down the button for 2 seconds while it is fully closed and open I think. The proceedure is documented in your owners manual when you disconnect the car battery. Until you do this the module will record a fault which can be cleared once you have reset the limits.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> This may sound dumb but I must ask it first.
> Do you have an old auto-scan for backup archived in laptop?


Best question you could have asked. I never connected that the coding in the address heading would be the coding that would need to be entered. Makes complete sense.

I have a ton of old Auto-scans. The original code was 0001168, as Bambazonke thought.

I'll confirm if this works. Thanks to both of you.:beer:


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

Coding worked just fine. No more DTC.

I tried setting the limit again per the online Workshop Manual instructions (raise window on auto, after it stops, hold switch in up position for two seconds to set upper limit). The window still behaves at it did before.

Measuring Block 001, Field 3 gives the current state of operation of the window. When the window goes up, it says UP. When going down, it says DOWN. When it reaches its up or down limit, it says LEARNED END. After LEARNED END is reached, I can activate the switch and get UP and DOWN to further engage. For my left rear window, UP will re-engage, but DOWN will not (it remains on LEARNED END).

Could the difference in the behavior of the left and right windows be because I set the limit initially before I coded the module? Is it possible to erase the learned limits and do the procedure again?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

And hence for the noobs who get all bent about auto-scans, and why we request them, this is the perfect poster child. 
It is not just about authenticating pirates.

As time goes on,..... the auto-scan will be more of a value posted to everyone when doing search's for needed config data.



What do I know though right.....?
I always get pegged as the enforcer or jerk, for trying to open the world to the really needed information they will require later or even now.

Nice to see a positive. YAY!:screwy:


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

VgRt6 said:


> Coding worked just fine. No more DTC.
> 
> I tried setting the limit again per the online Workshop Manual instructions (raise window on auto, after it stops, hold switch in up position for two seconds to set upper limit). The window still behaves at it did before.
> 
> ...


 Try switching the window switches around I suspect it might be a faulty switch


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

Bambazonke said:


> Try switching the window switches around I suspect it might be a faulty switch


The windows behave the same way using both the master and door switches. That should eliminate the door switch as the problem.




[email protected] Parts said:


> Also try to erase values.
> 
> 0x72-10-00 or
> 
> 0x72-02-05 erasing DTC even if not present.



What would this do, and how do I do it?


Is there an option with VCDS to erase the current window limits and set them again? If not, I figure I could remove the module, move the window to a different position, reinstall the module, recode and then set the limits again. If the module only accepts limits one time, then that wouldn't help.

I'll be away from my car until later in the week. I'll have to try erasing the above values then.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

Understood. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Also try to erase values.
> 0x72-10-00 or


 Adaptation-10 is greyed out, so I can't select it. Should I be able to access that? 



[email protected] Parts said:


> 0x72-02-05 erasing DTC even if not present.


 Done.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks. I'll try that. :beer:


----------

